# What's more abusive to a transmission?



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys I have a question for anyone who knows, or has an idea. I am wondering how abusive is plowing REALLY on a transmission? If you take it easy on the truck, is it really all that bad? I am strongly considering putting one on my truck and picking up a few local driveways, but just want to check. In the summer I have a mowing business, and I pull around my 16' enclosed loaded with 2 mowers(1 rider and 1 walk behind), which I'm thinking is much worse especially up hills. 

Any information would be very helpful! Thanks

The truck I'd be using: A '99 Chevy 2500(5.4 V8) and dump insert


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

just keep it in 4x4 if your plowing spinning tires will kill the trans. I did mine last year


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

Get a tranny temp gauge and watch the temps. 

Also try not to slam it from forwards and reverse. Let the transmission drop into gear before hitting the gas.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I make sure I am completely stopped before changing directions. I think rolling when shifting is a contributor to shortened trannny life. Keeping the transmission cool by an aux. transmission cooler helps if yours doesn't already have one. It's probably good to change the fluid more often on a plow truck, say 1x per year.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Keep fluids clean (add lucus trans fix every change) and take it easy....


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I appreciate the input, and will most likely get a plow if the work is there


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

A. Get a temp gauge. 

B. Take it easy, only shift when fully stopped, don't constantly ram yourself into piles. 

C. Use 4x4 and 4LO when needed to keep temps cool.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Pulling the trailer is just as hard on an auto trans then anything you could do plowing, if you are using your brain. Like others said, let the transmission stop before changing gears, don't start off like your racing the 1/4 mile and keep the fluid AND FILTER changed, just sucking out the fluid is a wast of money, always replace the filter when replacing the fluid.

also it helps to have a truck that is "heavy" enuff to handle the work load, most newer 1/2 tons are not realy built for that kind of work, but if you take care of it, you should have no problem.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Plow in 4x4? 4low? NO WAY, I never use low range unless I am pulling a heavy load in the mud/snow or someone out of a ditch with me half way in the ditch...

I always plow in 2wd and if the truck wants to spin, well I drop it in 4high, then when I get to the point were it will not spin, I am back in 2wd. I hate hearing the knuckles groning and the front hopping in a tight turn, but then again the most snow you get to push here is 3-4 inches.(excluding drifting)

and that is why I loved my Grand Wagoneer could turn the thing on a dime in 4high and it never spoke a word and would turn so tight I could meet myself.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have a tranny temp gauge and i stop completely before changing directions but even in 4 low my tires will spin...is this bad for my tranny??


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

STIHL GUY;1175936 said:


> i have a tranny temp gauge and i stop completely before changing directions but even in 4 low my tires will spin...is this bad for my tranny??


spinning isn't bad per se...but it will push the tranny temp up much faster, plus isn't good for tires or traction. not stopping before changing gears is bad though...

the way i plow is in 2HI with 1000lbs of salt in the far back of the box. only time i need to put it in 4x4 is heavy wet snow. the way i figure it, at least if i get stopped i can always put it in 4x4 and back out; if you are already in 4x4 then you are screwed so to speak.

i guess my theory on plowing is that you shouldn't have to smash into a snowpile at 35mph; when you can't push snow any farther, stop. just my .02$


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have 500lbs ballast weight in the back. the other day was my first time plowing so i really have nothing to compare it to but the amount of snow we had required me to plow in 4x4 and 4 LOW at times. maybe if there is less snow next storm ill be able to do it in 2WD. my truck has the plow prep package and the tranny temp gauge was barley any higher than it is driving without the plow


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

plowing in 4 hi is the way to go....less time spinning and more time plowing
if your truck is "moaning and groaning" then you have other issues besides spinning tires


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

I tried to use 2 wheel drive but a couple times while plowing slow next to a building, the tire spun a bit and the truck slid towards the building. Now I make sure it is in 4 wheel around anything that I could slide into. It don't spin and I keep going straight.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plowing doesn't ruin transmissions, bad operators do. You said it's a 99 GM with a 5.4? Do you mean 5.7? If it's a 4L80 you can modify your shift pattern greatly lengthening its life.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

If you have weight in the bed and are not pushing heavy snow, then you should be able to push in 2wd, tires, tires tires make all the difference (I used to run an auto/tire shop as well as grew up in one) (the shop not a tire) 

But if you are next to something you may slide into, well better to play it safe!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

2COR517;1176772 said:


> Plowing doesn't ruin transmissions, bad operators do.


Amen to that. I will also add that we plow in 4hi and sometimes 2hi. Back in the 70's and 80's everyone plowed in 4lo, or so my dad told me.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

JD Dave;1176895 said:


> Amen to that. I will also add that we plow in 4hi and sometimes 2hi. Back in the 70's and 80's everyone plowed in 4lo, or so my dad told me.


I could see that, since back then eveyones parents had to walk up hill both ways to school in a foot of snow when they were a kid ( at least in the states that have proper hills)


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

As many suggested, stop before you put it in reverse. I take it one step further: Prior to putting it in reverse, I pause in neutral, take my foot off of the brakes and let the plow "relax" from the snow pile. I then put the tranny in reverse. You would be amazed at how much pressure is still on the drivetrain when you are up against a snowbank. Try it sometime and you may change your forward-to-reverse shifting pattern.

Fran


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Plowing in 4Lo? Ugh....the fuel consumption would be enormous!


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i always try to pause in neutral for a second and make sure im at a complete stop put it in gear then release the brake pedal.

also cannot stress this enough. over maintain the vehical. change fluid before recomended times. because remember your stressing the truck more than the specs are written for.


----------



## mean green 24 (Oct 13, 2010)

There's no truck that is built to plow specifically. Keep that in mind. Temp gauge will tell you how hard you are working tranny but will not save you. By the time it reads you've already been doing something wrong. I have a one ton rear w pozzi and 4 wheel but I don't wait until I'm spinning to through it in 4 wheel. Use the 4wheel if you have room to do so. If your pushing huge piles that's just bad planning. Good luck be safe and nobodies truck is unstoppable


----------



## mean green 24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry about spelling. Definetly not your scholar plow guy


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

2COR517;1176772 said:


> Plowing doesn't ruin transmissions, bad operators do. You said it's a 99 GM with a 5.4? Do you mean 5.7? If it's a 4L80 you can modify your shift pattern greatly lengthening its life.


Yeah I guess it's a 5.7. Just switched over to it, so I'm not completely familiar. And that transmission type sounds correct. Thanks for the input!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

in addition to all these things a good trans cooler


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

How to ruin a trans? slam into snow bank them shift into reverse..In about a week your at the trans shop..


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

carkey351;1175988 said:


> spinning isn't bad per se...but it will push the tranny temp up much faster, plus isn't good for tires or traction. not stopping before changing gears is bad though...
> 
> the way i plow is in 2HI with 1000lbs of salt in the far back of the box. only time i need to put it in 4x4 is heavy wet snow. the way i figure it, at least if i get stopped i can always put it in 4x4 and back out; if you are already in 4x4 then you are screwed so to speak.
> 
> i guess my theory on plowing is that you shouldn't have to smash into a snowpile at 35mph; when you can't push snow any farther, stop. just my .02$


I have to agree. With 1000 lbs. in the back you shouldn't really need your 4x4. and not stopping before changing gears is definately bad on the trans.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

GTLS;1178671 said:


> Yeah I guess it's a 5.7. Just switched over to it, so I'm not completely familiar. And that transmission type sounds correct. Thanks for the input!


With the 4L80 don't use [D] or [3] when doing back and forth plowing. You want to use a [1] - [R] - [1] - [R] - [1] - [R] - [1] pattern.

This will keep the low/reverse band locked up. The band is generally considered the weakest link of the transmission.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

2COR517;1179066 said:


> With the 4L80 don't use [D] or [3] when doing back and forth plowing. You want to use a [1] - [R] - [1] - [R] - [1] - [R] - [1] pattern.
> 
> This will keep the low/reverse band locked up. The band is generally considered the weakest link of the transmission.


Can you elaborate more...using low(1) to plow is better on the 4L80 trans? How? Which is the weakest link in the trans L1 or *(D)? Also, wouldnt that take lots more time to shift...going all the way down on the tree to (1)

Thanks for the info...I just had my 98 4L80 Replaced after 10yrs plowing with it- always use (D) in 4H and (3) 2H when towing in the summer months. Thats what I was told was best for the trans.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It doesn't take long to get used to shifting all the way to [1]

Here is some more reading for you......

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74317


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

2COR517;1179096 said:


> It doesn't take long to get used to shifting all the way to [1]


This is great to know.

Should I do this plowing with an '04 Excursion?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

TCLA;1179104 said:


> This is great to know.
> 
> Should I do this plowing with an '04 Excursion?


I would like to know myself if this same strategy would work with the 4R100.


----------



## Stang393 (Nov 15, 2005)

TCLA;1179104 said:


> This is great to know.
> 
> Should I do this plowing with an '04 Excursion?


Fords don't have that problem, depends also what kind of X, I had a 8'6 V plow on my 01 Diesel 7.3 Excursion, was ok just using D


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowman4life;1177486 said:


> i always try to pause in neutral for a second and make sure im at a complete stop put it in gear then release the brake pedal.
> 
> also cannot stress this enough. over maintain the vehical. change fluid before recomended times. because remember your stressing the truck more than the specs are written for.


Actually, pausing in neutral is worse for the 4L80. By using the [1] - [R] - [1] shift pattern you keep the reverse/low band engaged. It's the repeated apply/release cycling that breaks the band.



TCLA;1179104 said:


> This is great to know.
> 
> Should I do this plowing with an '04 Excursion?





Pinky Demon;1179558 said:


> I would like to know myself if this same strategy would work with the 4R100.


I won't even pretend to know anything about the Ford transmission. But going all the way to [1] is a good idea regardless of the transmission. By using [1] you prevent shifting into second on long runs or at the end of the run. That saves shift cycles which reduces heat generated and clutch wear. Also, by staying in [1] you keep the engine revs up. That helps the alternator keep up with heavy loads from the plow and lighting, and increases cooler circuit flow in the trans which of course keeps the heat down.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

2COR517;1180395 said:


> Actually, pausing in neutral is worse for the 4L80. By using the [1] - [R] - [1] shift pattern you keep the reverse/low band engaged. It's the repeated apply/release cycling that breaks the band.


What do you think about GM's prior 700R4 transmission forward to reverse cycle? As far as I know these are mechanical transmissions with no involvement of the computer.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

great 4L80E info, good to know since I have one!


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

2COR517;1180395 said:


> I won't even pretend to know anything about the Ford transmission. But going all the way to [1] is a good idea regardless of the transmission. By using [1] you prevent shifting into second on long runs or at the end of the run. That saves shift cycles which reduces heat generated and clutch wear. Also, by staying in [1] you keep the engine revs up. That helps the alternator keep up with heavy loads from the plow and lighting, and increases cooler circuit flow in the trans which of course keeps the heat down.


that saddly all makes sense :Thumbs Up: i wonder if my dodge is the same but may give it a shot.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

M & MD Lawn;1180456 said:


> great 4L80E info, good to know since I have one!


Ditto, since i have two of these transmissions...and have already replaced one.

Thats just a lot of action on the shifter---1--R 1--R...1---R, will get old quick and take more time to change directions, which in plowing makes all the difference in the world (which in turn is why so many guys shift on the fly(from D to R without a complete stop of the tires)


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

In 15 years, I've never smoked a trans. I've also never completely stopped as I hit the banks, although its all about timing. As I'm hitting the bank I'm grabbing reverse, then the plow, and back on the gas. Its all about timing. Also, the r to first, don't waste your time. As you sit there changing gears, ill be headed to the next job. And remember, IVE NEVER SMOKED A TRANS IN 15 YEARS!


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

PowersTree;1180725 said:


> In 15 years, I've never smoked a trans. I've also never completely stopped as I hit the banks, although its all about timing. As I'm hitting the bank I'm grabbing reverse, then the plow, and back on the gas. Its all about timing. Also, the r to first, don't waste your time. As you sit there changing gears, ill be headed to the next job. And remember, IVE NEVER SMOKED A TRANS IN 15 YEARS!


My oldest 4l80e has almost 400k miles on it. Just keep the fluid changed, and don't let it SLAM gears. Its all about the timing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

alternative;1180699 said:


> Ditto, since i have two of these transmissions...and have already replaced one.
> 
> Thats just a lot of action on the shifter---1--R 1--R...1---R, will get old quick and take more time to change directions, which in plowing makes all the difference in the world (which in turn is why so many guys shift on the fly(from D to R without a complete stop of the tires)


You'll get used to it in one storm. It will become second nature.

And, a complete stop before shifting is essential.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

PowersTree;1180725 said:


> In 15 years, I've never smoked a trans. I've also never completely stopped as I hit the banks, although its all about timing. As I'm hitting the bank I'm grabbing reverse, then the plow, and back on the gas. Its all about timing. Also, the r to first, don't waste your time. As you sit there changing gears, ill be headed to the next job. And remember, IVE NEVER SMOKED A TRANS IN 15 YEARS!


You are clearly the man...



PowersTree;1180729 said:


> My oldest 4l80e has almost 400k miles on it. Just keep the fluid changed, and don't let it SLAM gears. Its all about the timing.


How do you control how hard the transmission shifts into gear?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

2COR517;1181226 said:


> You are clearly the man...
> 
> How do you control how hard the transmission shifts into gear?


Valve body adjustment


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

I always, ALWAYS keep it in [1] when plowing. I've got 3 pillar gauges (boost, EGT, Tranny Temp) on my truck and the tranny temp never goes higher than just normal driving.

99 F250 Powerstroke 4x4 Auto.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Someone can correct me if I am wrong.....but I am pretty sure that those Ford tranny temperature gauges are just an idiot light. They never move until something is really wrong. So to say that the gauge never moves doesn't mean the tranny is not heating up.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

jb1390;1183819 said:


> Someone can correct me if I am wrong.....but I am pretty sure that those Ford tranny temperature gauges are just an idiot light. They never move until something is really wrong. So to say that the gauge never moves doesn't mean the tranny is not heating up.


I don't have a factory tranny temp gauge in mine, and I don't recall any factory trans temp gauges on the dash of any Ford trucks, but I could be wrong. Mine is an aftermarket sending unit that goes into the diagnostic port on the tranny, and it the readings do change depending on how I'm driving.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

D&E;1184055 said:


> I don't have a factory tranny temp gauge in mine, and I don't recall any factory trans temp gauges on the dash of any Ford trucks, but I could be wrong. Mine is an aftermarket sending unit that goes into the diagnostic port on the tranny, and it the readings do change depending on how I'm driving.


The '01 and up do.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

cretebaby;1184199 said:


> The '01 and up do.


I stand corrected Thumbs Up


----------

